# RIP Billy Sunny...



## TinysMom (Jul 18, 2009)

Robin was feeding the boys in her room and found he'd passed away.

He was Art's current favorite...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 18, 2009)

I am so sorry.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 18, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear Billy Sunny has passed on, Peg:hug:...

He always looked like the sweetest little fella; I really loved hisValentine's day card.I'm so glad you got to have him in your lives

urplepansy::rainbow:urplepansy:

Binky Free, Billy Sunny

Autumn


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 18, 2009)

:cry2

...I don't even have words for what has happened.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 18, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> :cry2
> 
> ...I don't even have words for what has happened.


I thought about trying to contact you because I knew you loved him so much. I'm glad Ali let you know before calling & letting me cry on her shoulder.

Art loved Billy as much as he loved Puck...or maybe more even.

This loss really hurts a lot as I know it hurts Art too...


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 19, 2009)

Billy's passing just really topped the day, I guess. My day has been filled with sorrow over Zaide's passing (it just doesn't get easier to let go)...and just the weight of life itself.

I hope Billy can rest well with Zaidie cat, Puck, and everyone else looking over him :cry1:. Tell Art I am so sorry his boy has passed.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 19, 2009)

Binky free little guy 
So sorry Peg and Art 

"Hugs"
Maureen


----------



## Flashy (Jul 19, 2009)

I just heard about this on the RO Today thread.

I'm so sorry Peg. He was such a gorgeous bun.

Binky Free Billy Sunny.

x


----------



## polly (Jul 19, 2009)

So sorry Peg 

Binky free Billy sunny xx


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 19, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Billy--each loss diminishes us a little--my happiest days are when I log on here and find no new Bridge entries. Binky free little man.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 19, 2009)

So sorry Peg 

Did you name Billy "Sunny" after Billy Sunday, the baseball player/evangelist?

Pam


----------



## JimD (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free little guy

ray::rainbow:


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 19, 2009)

Binky free, sweet Billy Sunny...:cry4:

I still remember a time where we were going to take that sweet boy in. I wish things had been able to work out with that...

Hugs to you and Art,

Rosie*


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 19, 2009)

sorry to here the news binky free little one


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 19, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Billy's passing just really topped the day, I guess. My day has been filled with sorrow over Zaide's passing (it just doesn't get easier to let go)...and just the weight of life itself.
> 
> I hope Billy can rest well with Zaidie cat, Puck, and everyone else looking over him :cry1:. Tell Art I am so sorry his boy has passed.


When did your little Zaidie pass? ((HUGS))


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 19, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Billy's passing just really topped the day, I guess. My day has been filled with sorrow over Zaide's passing (it just doesn't get easier to let go)...and just the weight of life itself.
> ...


I just found the thread...I don't know how I could've missed that, aside from not being able to go to the computer much at the time. I'm so sorry you lost your little man.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 19, 2009)

*pamnock wrote: *


> So sorry Peg
> 
> Did you name Billy "Sunny" after Billy Sunday, the baseball player/evangelist?
> 
> Pam


No ~ although I did think of that later.

It was a play on "silly bunny"...


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 20, 2009)

So sorry for your loss

Binky free little Billy Sunny


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear this, Hopefully those ears will carry him high into the sky.
[align=center]

ink iris:
[/align]


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry. He was such an adorable guy, and made me really want a lion-lop. I know he was really special to you because of his personality as well. Binky free, Billy Sunny.


----------



## anneq (Jul 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear this Peg.

Binky-free little guy:magicwand:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Peg, I'm so sorry to hear this.

thinking of you, and Art

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that you lost him. 

Binky free, little Billy Sunny :rainbow:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that Billy Sunny has left you. Binky free handsome boy.


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He had a really sweet face.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 24, 2009)

I just now saw this, I am so sorry.


----------



## Hawkertinger (Jul 27, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. *HUGS*


----------

